# My hair looks like a triangle...Please help!



## Dragonfly (Sep 30, 2006)

My hair is driving me crazy! It is medium-length, wavy on the top, and ringlet-curly from the ear to the ends. I can blow dry my bangs and top to a nice, straight look.

When I straighten the bottom 4 inches of my hair, it gets really poufy.

Flat ironing helps a little bit, but I still have this "triangle" look.

I would like to keep my length (or grow it longer).

How do I get rid of the poufiness so I can have a sleeker, straighter look?

If I need a better cut, what do I say to the stylist?

Thanks to everyone for the advice!!


----------



## Maja (Sep 30, 2006)

You could try the layers. Layers would get rid of the 'triangle' shape.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 30, 2006)

I have the same problem. I use a ton of product! It is really the only thing besides layers that can help. Also try seeing what your hair is doing, then work with it. If you work with the "mood" your hair is in it will be easier to style. You woen't be working against it. With it. Do you follow where I'm going there grasshopper? lol @ the grasshopper! but product product product! Pantene makes a killer pump anti-frizz cream! I use it EVERYDAY! great fro straight OR curly styles.

I have partially curly too. To if you ever need help let me know! Best of luck!


----------



## Porpoise (Sep 30, 2006)

I second the layers. I have really thick wavy/curly hair myself and getting layers cut into my hair really helped.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree that I need layers. Do I have then on the outer layers or can they be cut underneath so it looks like I don't have any?

I know what you are saying about product. I use serum, a straightening lotion and Pantene's anti-frizz cream. I appreciate everyone's advice!


----------



## Chomkat (Sep 30, 2006)

A good hairdresser will be able to fix that. My stylist was able to get rid of my really thick, poofy triangle hair with some layers and some thinning with a razor.


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 30, 2006)

I had triangle hair before and so I had it cut in long layers (I'm mixed black and white so my hair is curly/frizzy but thin). My hair was probably down to a little bit above my elbows. The layers helped. It kinda made it more rounder.


----------



## frazerti (Oct 3, 2006)

try to roller set first that way you stretch the hair by rollers then when the rollers are out then you can blowdry that way your hair won't be poofy


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with the layers. I have hair about like how you describe yours, and layers helped out a lot.


----------



## queenkimie (Oct 5, 2006)

My hairstylist cut in layers she called a "weight line" to prevent triangle hair! I love that I am not the only one with this problem.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your ideas. I am getting my haircut in two weeks from a well-recommended stylist. I am go to share all your ideas/suggestions with her.


----------

